# Curtlo?



## scrooge (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting a custom Curtlo steel road bike--anyone have any pics they'd be willing to post here?
I'm also wondering if there's something I should be aware of quality-wise--I only ask because I can't seem to figure out why Doug is so much cheaper than anyone else I've found. 
Any input would be appreciated


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Check out...*

Check out the MTBR.com forums for more photos than you can find here. I have a teammate that just got a mt bike built by Doug. The welds are very nice and look about as good as a Landshark I had a few years ago.. One thing that I am sure people on the mtbr forum can answer better, but I doon't think he clear coats the paint to protect decals. I am thinking of getting a cross bike built by him, and for the price you really can't go wrong. If you are looking for a little better of a paint job, get him to send the frame raw to Spectrum and have a really nice paint job done for a few hundred dollars. Even with a nice paint job, the price would still be several hundred $'s less than a Sycip, or Strong, or whoever.


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got a Curtlo mtb that was custom built probably 10 years ago. It still rides fantastic, fits me perfectly, has good welds and takes a beating. But like others here have commented.....the paint job sucked. It was toast within days. Unless he's changed his ways, I'd get the frame raw and have it painted elsewhere. For an mtb, not a big deal, but I'd want my road ride looking sharp.

Mark


----------



## troy ness (Jan 14, 2005)

*curtlo cycles*

doug moved to washington a few years back & now has a new painter , he does some nice fades and solid powder coats & im sure they would clearcoat over if you wanted .Im picking my curtlo breakaway cross bike up at the seattle bike expo 2-19&20 -05 the bike will be on display at his booth , dont know if your in the area. doug has a great reputation as a frame builder , he's also a good friend of mine . I have three mtb buds who ride his bikes , also a few roadies, his new s-3 steel is so lite he can build 16 lbs road bikes , hope this helps you make up your mind.,


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

troy ness said:


> doug moved to washington a few years back & now has a new painter , he does some nice fades and solid powder coats & im sure they would clearcoat over if you wanted .Im picking my curtlo breakaway cross bike up at the seattle bike expo 2-19&20 -05 the bike will be on display at his booth , dont know if your in the area. doug has a great reputation as a frame builder , he's also a good friend of mine . I have three mtb buds who ride his bikes , also a few roadies, his new s-3 steel is so lite he can build 16 lbs road bikes , hope this helps you make up your mind.,



I have communicated with him on a bike that I want. Steel, lugged, 130 mm spacing with downtube shifter bosses and threaded headset with steel fork.

His answer - no problem - what colour??

How can you not love the guy??


----------

